# mucho/mucha más



## globos

Hola, 

Hoy me encuentro en Lima y le dije a una amiga "mucha más" y me corrigió de imediato. Es más, me dijo que nunca se usa "mucho más". No estoy 100% de acuerdo. Pero no tengo ningún idea por qué. En inglés no podemos decir "more worse" pero decimos "much more" (creo).

Bueno, no tengo contexto porque mi duda puede ser es con errores que tengo en mi propia lengua.

¿Puede elaborar a alguien sobre esto? Leí algunos hilos y no encontré algo útil. Sin embargo encontré algo útil cuanta a "mucho menos" lo cual es parecido pero creo completamente diferente en el uso.

Muchas Gracias de antemano


----------



## micafe

Tu pregunta no es muy clara, pero creo que te puedo ayudar un poco.

Ciertamente tanto en inglés como español puedes decir usar ese término: "much more" - "mucho más". Esto se refiere a muchas cosas, claro: "Much more beautiful" (con un adjetivo) - "much more sugar"(con un sustantivo).

En español cuando se usa con un adjetivo* siempre* se pone "mucho" en masculino: "Gloria es mucho más linda que Elena"

Cuando se usa con un sustantivo, "mucho" varía en género y numero dependiendo del sustantivo:

"Necesito mucho más arroz" - "Necesito mucha más azúcar" - "Necesito muchos lápices más" - "Necesito muchas libretas más"


----------



## MARIA 09

Hola, es correcto decir y te lo digo con ejemplos:

"Mucho menos calor"
"Mucha menos cantidad"
"Mucho más frío"
"Mucha más comida"
"Mucho peor"
"Mucho mejor"


----------



## globos

Gracias micafe. Me queda mas claro, específicamente lo de "mucho" antes un adjetivo. Creo que mi error era el uso de "mucho más" antes un adverbio como mejor o peor. Eso sí sería horrible a los oídos creo yo.


----------



## globos

Gracias Maria 09.....eso me sirve bien.


----------



## micafe

globos said:


> Gracias micafe. Me queda mas claro, específicamente lo de "mucho" antes un adjetivo. Creo que mi error era el uso de "mucho más" antes un adverbio como mejor o peor. Eso sí sería horrible a los oídos creo yo.



Sí, sería espantoso


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

So how would you say "It's much worse than I thought" or It's much better than the other"?


----------



## Wandering JJ

Es mucho peor que lo que me imaginaba, etc.

Es mucho mejor que el otro/la otra.


----------



## globos

Wandering JJ said:


> Es mucho peor que lo que me imaginaba, etc.
> 
> Es mucho mejor que el otro/la otra.





I think this is incorrect. This is precisely what I said when a native Spanish speaker corrected me. Maybe a native Spanish speakerc can chime in on this usage.

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Agró

Wandering JJ said:


> Es mucho peor que lo que me imaginaba, etc.
> 
> Es mucho mejor que el otro/la otra.





globos said:


> I think this is incorrect. This is precisely what I said when a native Spanish speaker corrected me. Maybe a native Spanish speakerc can chime in on this usage.
> 
> Muchas Gracias



Completely correct.


----------



## globos

Entonces, "mucho mas peor y mucho mas mejor" serían incorrectos ¿verdad?

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Agró

globos said:


> Entonces, "mucho mas peor y mucho mas mejor" serían incorrectos ¿verdad?
> 
> Muchas Gracias



Sí, incorrecto.
_Mucho peor.__
Mucho mejor._


----------



## globos

Muchas Gracias


----------



## Wandering JJ

globos said:


> Entonces, "mucho mas peor y mucho mas mejor" serían incorrectos ¿verdad?
> 
> Muchas Gracias


You've probably got the message by now: it's like saying in English _much more better / much more worse, _both of which are considered uncouth!


----------



## juan082937

globos said:


> Hola,
> Hoy me encuentro en Lima y le dije a una amiga "mucha más" y me corrigió de imediato. Es más, me dijo que nunca se usa "mucho más". No estoy 100% de acuerdo. Pero no tengo ningún idea por qué. En inglés no podemos decir "more worse" pero decimos "much more" (creo).
> Bueno, no tengo contexto porque mi duda puede ser es con errores que tengo en mi propia lengua.
> ¿Puede elaborar a alguien sobre esto? Leí algunos hilos y no encontré algo útil. Sin embargo encontré algo útil cuanta a "mucho menos" lo cual es parecido pero creo completamente diferente en el uso.
> Muchas Gracias de antemano



Quisiera añadir que los adverbios son INVARIABLES con algunas excepciones,  *mucho más* bella/linda,. Se usa la contracción MUY antes de adverbios o adjetivos. Si va antes de un sustantivo concuerda en género y número 
ADJETIVO :
Mucho más bella
muy bella
Mucho más agradable
muy agradable
SUSTANTIVO
Mucha más agua
Mucha agua
Mucho más dinero
Mucho dinero

Muy bella
Muy linda
Mucho más linda
muy agrdable
mucho más agradable
Muy inteligente
Mucho más inteligente
Muy rojo
Mucho más rojo
Mucho menos rojo
Mucho antes de llegar
Mucho después de terminar mi trabajo
Mucho se apoca antes de adjetivos y adverbios= MUY, exceptuando:
comparativos 
Mucho mayor
Mucho menor
Mucho peor
Mucho menos
Mucho más
Mucho antes, muchos después

MUY se usa para construir los superlativos anteponiéndose directamente a los adjetivos y adverbios :
Muy cerca= cerquísima
Muy grave = gravísima

Se usa poco 
MUY MUCHO como modificador verbal
La asamblea fue mucho muy positiva, se prefiere doblar la forma apocada MUY

La asamblea fue *muy muy *positiva.


----------



## rajenjo

Literally, "peor" means "más mal", so "mucho más *peor*" would mean "mucho más *más-mal*".
Thus, the concept of "more" would be unnecessarily duplicated.
That's why it doesn't sound right to the Native ear.


----------



## micafe

juan082937 said:


> SUSTANTIVO
> Much*a* más agua



Con seguridad es un "typo".


----------



## micafe

Wandering JJ said:


> Es mucho peor que lo que me imaginaba, etc.
> 
> Es mucho mejor que el otro/la otra.





globos said:


> I think this is incorrect. This is precisely what I said when a native Spanish speaker corrected me. Maybe a native Spanish speakerc can chime in on this usage.
> 
> Muchas Gracias



Globos, I thought your problem was with "mucho *más *peor/mejor". This is incorrect as it is incorrect to say "much more better/worse" in English.

What wandering JJ said is 100% correct. As you notice, he didn't use *"más"* in those sentences. That's where the problem lies.


----------



## juan082937

micafe said:


> Con seguridad es un "typo".



Muchas gracias.


----------



## FireRaptor

Que en inglés no se pueda utilizar algo no implica que en las demás lenguas no se pueda. Por ejemplo, en español "A mí me gusta" es la forma correcto de decir, pero en italiano eso está mal.

Mucho más es una expresión correcta, siempre y cuando el adjetivo que vayas a usar requiera el "más" para el comparativo.

Mucho más grande. "Correcto"
Mucho más mejor. "Incorrecto"

En Español la mayoría de los adjetivos necesitan el más (excepto "mejor" y "peor" que me corrijan si me equivoco). A diferencia del inglés:

Bigger y no more big
Larger y no more large
Slower y no more slow

Por otra lado.

More expensive
More serious
More modern


----------



## rajenjo

En inglés solo depende de la longitud del adjetivo.
Una o dos sílabas, añades _-er _(slower, bigger, cheaper, etc.)
Tres sílabas o mas, le pones _more _(more expensive, etc.)


----------



## FireRaptor

rajenjo said:


> En inglés solo depende de la longitud del adjetivo.
> Una o dos sílabas, añades _-er _(slower, bigger, cheaper, etc.)
> Tres sílabas o mas, le pones _more _(more expensive, etc.)




Pero debe tener sus excepciones. Porque modern tiene dos sílabas y se dice "more modern" no "moderner".


----------



## rajenjo

También se dice "more famous", por ejemplo.
Con dos sílabas hay muchas excepciones (con una no, con una siempre es _-er_), pero teóricamente la regla general es que una y dos sílsabas son con _-er._
Supongo que las excepciones son simplemente cuando añadiendo _-er_ les queda "feo".
Ya sabes que en inglés hay cuatro reglas y mil excepciones...


----------



## micafe

Sacado de* About.com: *(los colores son míos)*

One Syllable Adjectives*

 add '-er' to end of the adjective (Note: double the final consonant if preceded by a vowel) remove the 'y' from the adjective and add 'ier' 
 * Example: * _ cheap - cheaper / hot - hotter / high - higher_ 

 * 
Two Syllable Adjectives Ending in '-y'*

*Example: * _ happy - happier / funny - funnier_ 

 * Two, Three or More Syllable Adjectives*
 
place 'more' before the adjective  
 * Example: * _ interesting - more interesting / difficult - more difficult_ 

¿Pueden pensar en una palabra de *dos* sílabas no terminada en "y" a la que se le añada '-er' al final?


----------



## rajenjo

micafe said:


> Sacado de* About.com: *(los colores son míos)*
> 
> One Syllable Adjectives*
> 
> add '-er' to end of the adjective (Note: double the final consonant if preceded by a vowel) remove the 'y' from the adjective and add 'ier'
> * Example: * _ cheap - cheaper / hot - hotter / high - higher_
> 
> *
> Two Syllable Adjectives Ending in '-y'*
> 
> *Example: * _ happy - happier / funny - funnier_
> 
> * Two, Three or More Syllable Adjectives*
> 
> place 'more' before the adjective
> * Example: * _ interesting - more interesting / difficult - more difficult_
> 
> ¿Pueden pensar en una palabra de *dos* sílabas no terminada en "y" a la que se le añada '-er' al final?



Quizá es cierto, je.


----------



## Agró

micafe said:


> ¿Pueden pensar en una palabra de *dos* sílabas no terminada en "y" a la que se le añada '-er' al final?



_Common, clever, cruel, gentle, handsome, hollow, pleasant, polite, quiet, stupid, tired, wicked._

The forms with _more _and _most _are most common.

(M Swan)


----------



## micafe

Agró said:


> _Common, clever, cruel, gentle, handsome, hollow, pleasant, polite, quiet, stupid, tired, wicked._
> 
> The forms with _more _and _most _are most common.
> 
> (M Swan)



I think I'd use "more" with all those adjectives. I'd never say "pleasanter" for example..


----------



## RicardoElAbogado

micafe said:


> I think I'd use "more" with all those adjectives. I'd never say "pleasanter" for example..



I would not find any of the following unnatural:

gentler, handsomer (less common), quieter, stupider.

"He's stupider than you think" is more natural than "He's more stupid than you think."

"It's quieter than a tomb in here." Quite natural.

And President Bush (the father) coined a famous phrase with his desire for a "kinder and gentler nation," which became sort of a catchphrase.

Some of the other words could also be used with -er instead of more. 

Certainly, I would not hesitate to say something like "John is the cleverest [or politest] of all the students."


----------

